# Igf-1 lr3 question



## Adam_david (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm currently running 60 mcg per day some days a tad more (I will use 3mg in 40 days or so.   After this I will have four 1mg vials left.
Should I do a run of about 80mcg a day (give or take) or should I do two separate runs of 40 mcg a day(give or take)?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 20, 2014)

Best results for me came at 100mcg ed


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just my opinion but definitely run it eod. You are saying you are on 60mcg but asking whether to do 80mcg. Therefore use 120-160mcg eod. I would start at 120mcg and move up if needed. Use 10mcg in 12 separate injs. 

Many guys would be worried but it's just a slin pin. Maybe use 1 slin pin for every 3 injs... so 4 slins pins eod. If you want to use a new slin pin for every inj feel free but they would add up!

Ideally inj it into weak body parts all around the muscle. Or any area you want to. If you were doing arms you could do 3 injs in each bi-cep and tri-cep.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 21, 2014)

Never reuse a syringe. That's asking for an infection or disease. Once blood gets in the needle it has the potential to produce Hep C.
They are pretty inexpensive.  I can get a box of 100 for $13. 
As far as the igf-1 lr3. I use it sub Q. Last time I did a IM shot on my arm I had a bruise that looked like a track mark for 2 weeks, but with it's long half life it should b fine.
Just wasn't sure if I should use it all in one run or split it in two.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Never reuse a syringe. That's asking for an infection or disease. Once blood gets in the needle it has the potential to produce Hep C.
> They are pretty inexpensive.  I can get a box of 100 for $13.
> As far as the igf-1 lr3. I use it sub Q. Last time I did a IM shot on my arm I had a bruise that looked like a track mark for 2 weeks, but with it's long half life it should b fine.
> Just wasn't sure if I should use it all in one run or split it in two.



Obviously ideally I would say use 12 slin pins per day. But I know most guys wouldn't so I try to offer an alternative. I have used the same slin pin numerous times over many years and never had an issue. But sure ideally a new slin pin for every inj and alcolhol swap etc.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah it's not a guarantee but it is a possibility.  I'd rather be safe that sorry. Especially as easy to get and cheap as they are


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 22, 2014)

lol...it's all relative...your skin would have to be covered in feces or u'd have to inject thru pus pockets and have a tanked immune system to get a infection...if u pinned after taking a shower pinning multiple sites with the same pin should t be a problem...except for them getting dull and u having to push harder....ever been to the dentist? they numb yer whole mouth with one damn needle those bastards, those last two with a dull needle hurt like hell


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 25, 2014)

If blood gets in the syringe it can breed hep c. How u think junkies get it? U dont have to catch it from someone. U can give it to ur self bybusing old syringes.  Thats a fact. And even cleaning them with bleach isnt garanteed to get the virus completely out of the needle once it forms.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 25, 2014)

And I'm not talking about injecting in more than one spot. I'm talking about using a needle them using the same one even later that day.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Correct Adam. You arent saying its not safe to  fill 100iu and do 5 -20iu pins at different location at once is bad, you are saying reusing it later in the day after and bacteria has set in which is an  easy possiblity.. good point and correct they are so cheap why bother..lol. 
Hcat I love novacain hook me up to mix with my t-1000 I brewed.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 25, 2014)

That's exactly right IB. At $13 a box of a hundred, I think I'll use a new one and play it safe don't u?


----------

